

Azure's new NoSQL document database, DocumentDB, is now Generally Available - aliuy
http://azure.microsoft.com/blog/2015/04/08/nosql-database-service-azure-documentdb-now-generally-available/

======
aliuy
Product team member here - happy to answer any questions you have :D

